# Been Away For a While



## littletike

Had to stop on these forums as was getting nothing else done in my life!!! :dohh:

Just had a bit of a shock today with a 1:10 risk of Downs from my NT scan and blood results on Tuesday. Got a phone call this morning and knew something up straight away but didn't expect risk to be THAT high - was preparing for her to say 1:100 or something so you can imagine!?!

Things have moved really quickly today and I have a CVS test scheduled for tomorrow so just a waiting game now - feel so helpless. :coffee:

NT thickness was 2.5mm and I'll be 38 at delivery.

Will keep you posted! :hugs: to all us preg old ladies out there :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Welcome back - I'm not even having the tests - too stressful and for me I'd be having the baby either way! Hope it all works out well for you, still a 90% chance its all good :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I wish you all the best and I bet you will get great news! Please try to relax and just take it easy, I know it's so very hard but just try.
Good Luck xoxoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mother Hen

I know it's hard, but try not to stress too much. I know someone who had a 1:4 and her baby was just fine. Good luck with the CVS. Please let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## littletike

Not a nice procedure to endure but it's done and now just the waiting which is a killer. The Dr was so lovely and couldn't have been nicer. Very informative and put me at ease.

Some very positive signs - nasal bone is present, blood flow in liver is normal and can't remember which but she checked a particular heart valve which was normal too. She also measured the nuchal fold and got a 1.8-1.9mm which is normal and not the boarderline 2.5mm we got on Tuesday. So all encouraging stuff :thumbup:

We get the results on Monday so got my feet up with the choc and the telly - nothing else for it really!:coffee:

Thanks for your kind words and I'll let you know what happens ladies.

xx


----------



## Mellybelle

I got a 2.5mm measurement at 12w5d. Havent got a risk number yet, sonographer was going to put the report together and send it to my doctor yesterday. I'll find out on tuesday. Trying not to worry but 2.5 puts me at borderline high risk even without bloods combined. Although nasal bone is present, and brain devloping normally. All other organs functioning. Sonographer told me she thinks everything will be fine and took a lot of time to explain everything to me.


----------



## Mother Hen

I hope you get positive results on Monday. 

Good luck to you too, Mellybelle.


----------



## creatingpeace

littletike said:


> Not a nice procedure to endure but it's done and now just the waiting which is a killer. The Dr was so lovely and couldn't have been nicer. Very informative and put me at ease.
> 
> Some very positive signs - nasal bone is present, blood flow in liver is normal and can't remember which but she checked a particular heart valve which was normal too. She also measured the nuchal fold and got a 1.8-1.9mm which is normal and not the boarderline 2.5mm we got on Tuesday. So all encouraging stuff :thumbup:
> 
> We get the results on Monday so got my feet up with the choc and the telly - nothing else for it really!:coffee:
> 
> Thanks for your kind words and I'll let you know what happens ladies.
> 
> xx

Fab news, relax and stay positive sounds very very good! Keep us posted if ya can!


----------



## littletike

Our baby has Down's Syndrome.

I'm not in a good place.:cry:


----------



## _Vicky_

oh gosh - I really really feel for you my lovely what a shock!!!

I have no advice but didnt want to read and run and give you a hug xxxxx


----------



## Newbee

I have no experience of this, but didn't want to read and run when you're "not in a good place". :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LadyAce14

:hugs: I have no advice or eloquent words of comfort but please know you're in our thoughts.


----------



## Wind

I don't have any advice, but I wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## h32kmr

I didn't want to read and run, I just wanted to say to you if it is the case, I can personally speak that I know many people with Downs and they are amazing beauitful people and a blessing!


----------



## Andypanda6570

h32kmr said:


> I didn't want to read and run, I just wanted to say to you if it is the case, I can personally speak that I know many people with Downs and they are amazing beauitful people and a blessing!

I totally agree. My aunt has downs and she is now 57 yrs old and the best aunt I ever had. 
I hope you are ok and you make a choice that is best for you and nobody has the right to judge you for whatever choices you make in your life or with your baby.
If you ever need to talk I am here. XOXOOXXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Littletike,

Just been reading the thread, and wanted to send you hugs. I am mom to a wonderful boy with ADHD and Autism (he has Asperger's). Honestly the quirks are part of who he is, and I love him to bits, and I wouldn't know life without him. Yes, we have good days/bad days, but you take it one day at a time. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi hun, i've just caught up. I'm so sorry about your result. :hugs:
Whatever decision you make from here will be the right one. :hugs:


----------



## bacon

:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## britishsaffy

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you and your OH come to a decision that's best for you all


----------



## Caezzybe

Hi there,

I know you're not in a good place right now, but wanted to say you are in my thoughts. I have a little boy who has Down Syndrome, he is 1 in just under a fortnight and we had no idea before he was born, all the screening tests came back normal (1.9mm nuchal fold and a 1 in 560 chance). We love him to bits and after the initial shock of his diagnosis we learned very quickly to read everything we could about the condition so that we were better informed. He is doing so much better than we could have ever expected and is absolutely adorable. My avatar is a recent picture of him.

Anyway, back to your situation. I respect that any decisions are very personal and I don't wish to influence you in any way, the choice is yours entirely. However, I do have a couple of suggestions for you. Firstly, it's a good idea to check out the Down's Syndrome Association website as they have lots of information on there for people in your situation, both about Down Syndrome & pregnancy and what people with Down Syndrome are like:
https://www.downs-syndrome.org.uk/information.html

Secondly, it's a good idea to contact a local parent-run group to chat with people who have been in the same situation as you. There is nothing worse than feeling like nobody else you know is in the same situation and talking can help you make your mind up. Nobody is going to try and influence your decision, they are all going to be impartial because they will understand exactly what you are going through. I notice from your location that you are in Yorkshire, but I don't know where so here are links to some groups from Yorkshire. I hope that one of them will be in your area.

https://downssyndromenorthyorkshire.net/home-404.html (North Yorkshire)
https://www.downsyndrome-wakefield.co.uk (West Yorkshire)
https://www.downrightspecial.co.uk/ (East Riding)
https://www.rods-rotherham.org/ (South Yorkshire)

I know all of this probably sounds daunting right now, good luck whatever you decide and please keep us all up to date xxx


----------



## Indigo77

littletike said:


> Our baby has Down's Syndrome.
> 
> I'm not in a good place.:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littletike

Our precious, precious baby boy was born sleeping on Saturday. He was too little and too poorly to survive in this world. The peace and serenity I felt when I delivered him was overwhelming, I will never forget it and it provides me with so much comfort as I grieve for him.

The sadness is overwhelming me at the moment but my 2.5 year old is keeping me going and my DH is absolutely wonderful.

I miss him so much inside me as I was already feeling him move. I want to scream and shout then crawl into a hole and sob my heart out.

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts ladies. xx


----------



## Caezzybe

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Can't really say much that will comfort you, my post yesterday seems inappropriate now under the circumstances but I had no idea at the time.

Just want to send you huge hugs and let you know I am thinking of you in your time of sadness xxx


----------



## Indigo77

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

So very sorry........

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

So very sorry........

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Littletike :((( I am so sorry, and words can't express my condolences. You and your familly are in my prayers.

In Islam, right now is the Ramadan season, and they say that when a person passes away during this time, all the doors to the heaven are wide open..and they are there instantly. Your special little boy is there now I am sure, looking down on you, keeping you safe. God Bless you and him.


----------



## herbie

so sorry hunnni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So so sorry,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I am so truly sorry for your loss :cry::cry:


----------



## Mellybelle

I am so so sorry. :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tory123

My thoughts are with you and your DH. Im sure he was too precious for this world x


----------



## Mbababy

Just wanted to add that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. I'm so sorry for your loss....:cry:


----------



## smellie_melli

Just wanted to add my sorrow at your loss xxx


----------



## asdlkjmnb

I wish you all the best


----------



## Buffy71

:hugs:


----------



## happysaurus

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've no words and the stupid emoticons can't do it justice. *hugs*


----------

